# How common is it to be absolutely enamored by Tolkien's "bad guys"?



## Rutheaserce (Nov 30, 2015)

Really. I'm just wondering, because I have a tiny little addiction (heh) to characters like Mairon, Melkor, Feanor (eh, he's questionable, he's kind of ambiguous in the whole "good/bad" spectrum), Maeglin...
But maybe I'm just that kind of person. BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Gothmog (Dec 1, 2015)

Hummmm. Now then, I wonder which one I should cast my vote for?


----------



## Rutheaserce (Dec 1, 2015)

Gothmog said:


> Hummmm. Now then, I wonder which one I should cast my vote for?


BUT GOTHMOG THAT'S NOT FAIRRRRR XD


----------

